# Msi z68a-gd65 (g3)



## digyourpc (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, is MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) available in India, and if yes, then at what price it is available in Nehru Place, Delhi.

Regards,


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

@ 10800/- (source: MD Computers )


----------



## digyourpc (Sep 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @ 10800/- (source: MD Computers )


Hmmm....which one is listed at MD Computers msi z68a gd65 "b3" or z68a gd65 "g3"!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

I was pointing towards:

MSI's Z68A-GD65


----------



## Tenida (Sep 19, 2011)

digyourpc said:


> Hmmm....which one is listed at MD Computers msi z68a gd65 "b3" or z68a gd65 "g3"!!



In India only B3 revision version is available.
G3 means with PCI E 3.0 graphics slot version.
Contact MSI india for further information.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

is this mobo better than MSI Z68A-GD55 ?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes G55 is lower version of G65.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

So what's the main difference?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> is this mobo better than MSI Z68A-GD55 ?



G65 is better than G55. 
Ps> a small rule to understand all these better thingy. See the number of the motherboard. If it is increasing then, its getting better, otherwise its getting worse.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> G65 is better than G55.
> Ps> a small rule to understand all these better thingy. See the number of the motherboard. If it is increasing then, its getting better, otherwise its getting worse.



thx for clarifying my doubt even tho i know that rule


----------

